# language for Web development



## Bhanupriya (Sep 7, 2012)

hello frnds..
Which one is best language for web development in ASP.NET or PHP.?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 7, 2012)

thread moved to programming section and title edited. please use proper title.


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 7, 2012)

.NET maybe tricky for beginers but its a true OOP PHP on the other hand is just an interpreted language though it is strong enough to develop any kind of page you want.

Aso this might help :
Debate - .NET V. PHP: Top 6 Reasons to Use .NET Article - SitePoint


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 12, 2012)

First of all have a good knowledge of HTML, Javascript and CSS and then go further


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2012)

HTML can be learned in couple of hours, JS and CSS is not needed in starting. I will say ASP.NET


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 12, 2012)

^Agree with Sujay.

ASP.NET is more advanced than PHP .
Its just that LAMP servers are cheaper and have more availability than Windows based and maybe has a bigger community worldwide.
PHP is comparatively less complex than its windows counterpart and easier to learn and implement.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 12, 2012)

do not forget as of late PHP5 is a object oriented language. You can use various frameworks like zend etc. You can use JSON or JavaScript Object Notation for OO programming in PHP and Jquery can be integrated for flicker free updating webpages. It is just that PHP and MySql are platform independent so they can be run on linux and windows apart. So linux servers with PHP and MySql are cheaper compared to windows with ASP.Net and MS-SQL or windows with PHP and MySql. Both are simple to start with you can download Visual studio expess edition free and start developing in ASP.net. For PHP just download WAMP, XAMPP or any such tool that contains all the files required and install to get started. Dreamweaver would be handy in both case when you are designing web pages.


----------



## nbaztec (Sep 12, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> ASP.NET is more advanced than PHP .


What the ..? This is like saying C# is more advanced than C. Or a hammer is better than a pair of pliers.



Rishi. said:


> Its just that *L*AMP servers are cheaper and have more availability than Windows based


L stands for Linux. Linux v/s Windows as a web server, you decide which is better.

The only thing PHP lacks is a better organization of function space (which is a humble mess), other than that, PHP is - not in any way - inferior to ASP.NET




nikufellow said:


> Aso this might help :
> Debate - .NET V. PHP: Top 6 Reasons to Use .NET Article - SitePoint


Please don't post links from 2002, especially if they are as laudable as this. Point in question that he states ASP.NET environment being $0 compared to PHP (LAMP) $65, along with the following quote:


			
				from site said:
			
		

> ASP.NET is written using “real” OO (Object Oriented) programming languages of your choice. PHP is just a simple scripting language in comparison to .NET languages like C++, VB.NET or C# — languages that give you more control, and more reusability.




In spite of ASP.NET being faster than PHP w/o Zend, the majority of the the test cases I've seen involve the use of conditional & looping constructs and/or Euclidean algorithms - which is a farce considering one does not use a web language to do these CPU intensive tasks. Most of the time it's parsing the text, making database connections, reading files and serving the output (where ASP.NET has to do extra work to convert its template to native JavaScript/XHTML, but then again it's compiled). Also to be noted is that PHP+MySQL is found to be a faster framework than ASP.NET+MSSQL, coupled with ext4 being better than NTFS.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 13, 2012)

> The only thing PHP lacks is a better organization of function space (which is a humble mess), other than that, PHP is - not in any way - inferior to ASP.NET


Its not about inferiority , its about complexity and more advanced features.
In ASP.NET you can use multiple programming language : C#,Visual Basic, Visual C++ .
.NET library is also quite advanced and offers lots of features.

THe new Version of PHP is also quite advanced , however it depends a lot on the preference of language and platform.

For developing small websites and mini projects , ASP.NET is not the best option though.


----------



## nbaztec (Sep 13, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> For developing small websites and mini projects , ASP.NET is not the best option though.


^this.

But please don't throw around words like "advanced" that loosely - it's misleading.


----------



## dead.night7 (Sep 14, 2012)

IDK abt ASP, but i have learnt PHP within 2 weeks, getting to know PHP Better, moved further to JSP and Servlets to have my past again with Java.
AFAIK, any programming language I know that i have learnt this year in the month of april and may i have concluded that, It is just a little tougher in the start, now considering you have the backends with any of OO Language you can easily learn the Languages, What matters is the Logic/Flow of control that you give to your Applications... 

From the HTML to the jQuery/JavaScript to your main controller to the database/s again back to your JS/jQ Scripts and all the validation messages back to the User from any of the App. Source finally the user... Every lang. follws the same pattern, 

Master the Logic leave the rest... Be it the performance, money, servers, etc. Development can be done by any technologies if learnt correctly, the other factors are only good for having a versus, Even if you sit and learn any of the one lang. you may find the other similar...


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 11, 2012)

to be frank designing and programming with html,css and php is easier and by the way no language is inferior to any other,its just that there are some pro and cons


----------

